# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire Timeline X 4830T won't power on



## omnipwn (Oct 24, 2011)

New here clearly. Well problem is my Acer won't power on.

I was watching a video on youtube when the thing just shut off completely. With at least 60% power left. At first I would press the power button and nothing happened and also attempted to plug it in and there was no luck. Now 30 mins later the battery charging light is on when plugged in.

Problem is when I press the power button, the button itself flashes on for a second and the battery light turns orange for a second. No idea what is up. I haven't taken the battery out or anything.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire Timeline X 4830T won't power on*

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Is the laptop still under warranty? If so contact the manufacturer for warranty repair.


----------



## omnipwn (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire Timeline X 4830T won't power on*

Thanks for the reply. Yes have a warranty still and sent it in today. Unfortunately the computer was designed with am internal battery which I have feeling is part of the problem...

Not sure how to close this thread but I am done with this mods.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire Timeline X 4830T won't power on*

Okay Thanks for the update. I will close this one.

For future reference you can click Thread Tools at the top of this page and mark thread as Solved


----------

